# Montana Defies Feds



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Montana Governor Signs New Gun Law
> By Ernest Hancock
> 
> Executive Summary - The USA state of Montana has signed into power a revolutionary gun law. I mean REVOLUTIONARY.
> ...


Full text and link to the bill: http://farmwars.info/?p=693

Montana's looking pretty good right now. I think we should push our state to do the same.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is just the beginning, Texas is planning the same type of thing.

Hopefully this shows the libs they don't even have the support of their own party given Montana's senators and gov are dems.

Secession is going to the extreme but as afraid as everyone is it can't be ruled out. Much like ND, Montana relies on some funding from the feds or "pork".

I have not seen this on the national media yet. Do you think 20/20 will run a special on this. Fed enforcement will have the same results as Medina.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oklahoma is joining in also. Maybe we should split the nation into red states and blue states and see if those panty waist are not Muslim within two years. Then we wipe out the Muslims and don't let those states vote again.  Who would trust them a second time? I seriously don't think they could take care of themselves. We would have to allow immigration of conservatives and allow any liberals that wanted to leave the red states to hit the road. Who would defend them? Who would contribute to the government coffers that pays the welfare? Man they would be dead in the water in six months.



> Although Gov. Brad Henry vetoed similar legislation 10 days earlier, House members Monday again approved a resolution claiming Oklahoma's sovereignty.
> 
> Gov. Brad Henry speaks to members of the Oklahoma Press Association at their convention held at the Doubletree Hotel Downtown in Tulsa. SHERRY BROWN/Tulsa World Friday, Feb. 6, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Man, I wish real estate sales would pick up, I'm stuck in this dumb a$$ liberal state until I sell a couple of properties!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hell ya right on


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

FYI Utah is also getting in on this....


----------

